# SEPTEMBER Photo Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST



## alchemist (Sep 1, 2012)

The theme for September 

................................TEXTURE

Usual rules apply:

- Only two photographs per participant
- All photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- Do not use photographs already posted around the site
- Entries close and voting begins at midnight BST on the 27th of the month
- The winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- All Chrons members welcome to enter
- All Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)

And remember, this thread is for photos only. Keep the discussion in the appropriate thread.

Good luck!

(posted on behalf of StormFeather)


----------



## CyBeR (Sep 2, 2012)

First entry for this month. Had to drive about 100 Km to reach this place so I can get some photos over there.


----------



## Talysia (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't know how busy I'm going to be this month, so I thought I'd get my photos in early.  Firstly - some bark:







And secondly, some rather crumbly biscuits.:


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 6, 2012)

Heres my first one, a close up of our cat's scratching post that I took 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Hex (Sep 8, 2012)

First photo (a spiky thing):


----------



## Hex (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry for the double post. Something fluffy (awww...)


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 8, 2012)

right, fingers crossed: a range of textures.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 8, 2012)

Medieval sword sharpening marks:


----------



## StormFeather (Sep 9, 2012)

My first this month - Cobwebs in sunlight:


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 9, 2012)

Wood and Brick


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 9, 2012)

CyBeR said:


> First entry for this month. Had to drive about 100 Km to reach this place so I can get some photos over there.


Cyber, I've made your pic visible to all, hope thats OK


----------



## alchemist (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Foxbat (Sep 25, 2012)

It's been a very long time since I partook in this challenge but here's a couple from me.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Alex The G and T (Sep 25, 2012)

Misty Sunrise in the Redwoods.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Sep 25, 2012)

Dahlias


----------



## Moonbat (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Mouse (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope these aren't too huge:


----------



## alchemist (Sep 28, 2012)

And the challenge is closed. Well done everybody. The quality was exceptional this month, IMO.

Poll -- http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/538073-september-photo-challenge-poll.html


----------

